# Cleaning fingerprints off Kodak Endura Metallic Paper?



## jamcake (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello all, I'm brand new! I've been reading the posts and learning a lot, however, now I have a problem. I have a 24x36 print that a photographer friend recently gifted me when I announced I was going to start taking my hobby more seriously. They warned me that Endura paper is extremely sensitive to fingerprints, and I thought I was being careful... but now there are fingerprints everywhere. 

To be honest I'm really embarrassed and not sure if there's any way I can make them better/remove them. The friend is pressing me to see it framed, especially since I just got the order of museum quality glass I ordered, but those fingerprints are really bothering me. 

Is there anything I can do? I'm afraid of damaging the print!


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 22, 2011)

Call or write mpix.com and ask them.


----------

